# Wanted: 03.27-04.03.2021 South Florida



## sucura (Feb 14, 2021)

Family of 4 people is looking one week of rental in South Florida ( POMPANO BEACH or FT LAUDERDALE ) from 03.27.21 to 04.03.21. Thanks.


----------



## jules54 (Feb 14, 2021)

I’ll ck it out and get back to you.


----------



## sucura (Feb 21, 2021)

Still looking.


----------



## sucura (Feb 27, 2021)

Didn’t get any offer yet for this days, so sad.
Still looking


----------



## sucura (Mar 14, 2021)

still looking


----------



## chapjim (Mar 14, 2021)

sucura said:


> Didn’t get any offer yet for this days, so sad.
> Still looking



It is not sad that, two weeks before your desired check-in date, no one has any availability in a very popular part of the country on the week before Easter, one of the busiest weeks of the year.  It is reality.


----------



## jules54 (Mar 18, 2021)

Just change your plans and go to Orlando and drive to the beach. Either North(Daytona) or East Melbourne. I’ve got Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek 3/27-4/3 gorgeous resort located very close to Disney. Large property with fun pools and activities is Disney is not your jam during Spring Break lol.

Text Me
402-432-6706
Julie


----------



## jules54 (Mar 19, 2021)

Club Wyndham Sea Gardens
Pompano Beach
studio
3/27-4/3
725.00


----------

